# 98 Frontier Tachometer Install



## Alfajagdflieger (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi everybody. I'm new to the forums and I have a problem I hope someone can help me with. I have a 98' Frontier and I am currently trying to install an aftermarket tachometer. I'm installing a Sunpro Super Tach II and have followed the directions it came with to the letter, but my tach still does not work. Has anyone else had this problem? I would appreciate any help on the subject. Thanks!


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

The tachometer lead should attach to the negative terminal on the coil.


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

*Repost of tach install info .....*

I installed the same tach in the same truck and posted this message on Feb 1st of 2005. -tf
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Truck: 98 Frontier KC XE
Engine: KA24DE 2.4L
Tach: SunPro Super Tach II

My comments are specifically about my truck but I suspect they will apply to any other Nissan vehicle using the KA24DE engine. 

SunPro installation instructions say to connect the tach wire (green) to pin 3 of the engine control module (ECM) which is a pink wire with blue stripe. That is where the OEM tach would connect if I had one. I tried that and the tach didn’t work so I connected it to the distributor (coil ground). That is the classic connection for a standard distributor type ignition and it does work on the Frontier too. This is not in the SunPro instructions application data but was approved by a SunPro tech support guy. 

Standing at the front of the vehicle with the hood open, look down at the distributor. At approximately the 10 o’clock position on the distributor cap you will see a condensor and next to it a long grey connector with 2 wires. One of the wires is black with a red stripe, the other is black with a white stripe. Connect a wire (preferably green) to the black/red wire. That is the negative side of the coil (inside the distributor). By cutting back the outer plastic sheath slightly, there is sufficient space to use a zip type T-splice (included with the tach). Extra 16 ga. wire is needed to reach from the distributor to the tach. Run the extra length of green wire along the side of the engine compartment and through the firewall at the large grommet where the main electrical harness goes through. Join it to the tach’s green wire inside the vehicle. 

The relevant page in the Service Manual is EC-318 for the distributor schematic. Tachometer lead should connect to pin 8 of the distributor.

Other connections needed are +12 (red) , ground (black) and a gauge light power source (white wire). Power and ground are available in a connector behind the lower center dash panel. This is the one with the Passenger Airbag Disconnect Switch and to the right of it (on my truck) a location for an extra 12V outlet. There is a plug behind the panel which is fused and controlled by the ignition switch. This is perfect as a tach power source and the wires reach too. You will need a pair of flat blade push on connectors (not supplied). 

Gauge light power for the tach won't work if the vehicle uses a variable ground for the instrument illumination circuit. That seems to be the case with the Frontier. It is suggested that you connect it to the headlight circuit but I chose to just connect the white wire to the red wire so the gauge light is on all the time the ignition is on. In daylight, you will never notice the light is on. 
Anyway, you can see it just fine at night. 

The tach itself I mounted on the steering column left side at the upper corner. The face of the tach is therefore in front of the gas gauge with a sight line over the tach to the fuel level. Easily seen from the driving position and it doesn't block anything in the original instrument cluster. 

Note: I'm using the mini version of the SunPro Super Tach II which is available for around $40 or a little more depending on model. 

-TF


----------



## Alfajagdflieger (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for your help. Got it working, but do you have any idea what kind of RPM's I should be getting? Top end 1st gear is like 2500-3000 RPM's. Is that normal? Can only get it up to like 3500 when I'm going 90 on the freeway.


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

Well I don't usually punch it in first gear or drive at 90 mph so I can't be certain about those rpms. I turn something like 3000 rpm or a little more at 65 mph in 5th gear. I am running the stock tires and wheels for the XE King Cab, if you are running bigger than stock, your RPMs will be lower at any speed. 

-tf


----------



## truckfan (Jan 3, 2005)

truckfan said:


> I turn something like 3000 rpm or a little more at 65 mph in 5th gear.
> -tf


Correction: That's 3000 or maybe 3100 at 65 mph in 4th gear. I shouldn't try to quote figures from memory. I did a little test and realized I was thinking of 4th not 5th gear. In 5th gear, 65 mph is about 2600 rpm. Hope that helps.

-tf :waving:


----------

